# How much does a boulevard weigh?



## J-Max (Sep 25, 2003)

Dh just passed his pilots test and wants to take us all on his plane, but he has to figure weight and balance. I really would rather not take out my carseats and try to weigh them on my home scale, does anyone know how much a Britax Boulevard weighs?

Thanks!


----------



## crazydiamond (May 31, 2005)

According to elitecarseats.com, the Boulevard weighs 20lbs.


----------



## mimid (Dec 29, 2004)

Yep, 20 pounds.


----------



## J-Max (Sep 25, 2003)

Thanks!


----------

